# Social Anxiety Is A Blessing



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

A year ago, I had no social circle. It didn't exist and I felt there was something wrong with me about that. When society tells you over and over that not having people to hang with or really count on meant you are on the road to being absolutely miserbale, it gives you very little hope. It took me quite a while to turn that corner and truly understand that who I am is perfectly okay with me. While I always knew if I knew a clone of myself that we'd be best friends, I always was cautious of how I was looked upon by others and what I could do to make myself look better. Well, times have changed.

Today, I've built a social circle and still learning how to work with a friendship. Even though I would do anything for my friends, it pains me to see them trying so hard to fit in even withen our group. Their actions express a persona that isn't them. It is like they have to put on some superhero outfit to show a side of them to try and gain approval. And the sad part about it is, they don't really even realize they are doing it. I see this from many people... men, women, boys, girls, the old and the young. Perhaps that is human nature, but many people just don't know how to be themselves and feel comfortable about who they are.

This isn't an entry to just bash my friends, but I'm writing this because I know times are tough for many of you and you feel like there is no hope with social anxiety. I dealt with it for years and had the same feelings. But what I understand today after my transformation last September is that I NEEDED SOCIAL ANXIETY to fully grasp who I really was. I can look back and see that insecure, introverted, timid self and see that dark side of me, but I can never really see the light until I understand what that dark side is. I know what it's like when I try to be someone else or I try to gain other's approval. It brings me back to that poison that I was infested with.

My experiences the past six months have taken me on an adventure I never thought I'd have a ticket for. And it is an amazing feeling to truly believe in yourself with no need to hide what you really are. I'm quite open with everyone and don't care what anyone really thinks about me because they have no idea what I've gone through. I've seen the very worst in myself. I would never wish social anxiety and/or depression on anybody, but ironically I believe it made me a much better person today. In a way, it was a blessing to go through. After getting knocked down socially in life, I always got up and kept going. I believe that is true strength.

I can truly say this, there is absolutely nothing wrong with any of you. Be who you are and enjoy life the best way that you can. I definitely have my guilty pleasures and a depressing history, but today I am proud of them. I don't expect anyone to quickly change, but I want to share the fact that experiencing social anxiety in my life made me the most confident person I will ever know.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

That was an uplifting story on your unexpected benefits of having faced social anxiety disorder. Like you said, I think that SAD gives us a chance to step back and look at others for a while, as in doing so, we can sometimes determine the genuineness of others.


----------



## fiktion95 (Aug 31, 2008)

There's alot of truth there, I've just come to realize that SA has given me a perspective on people, and life in general, that I am very proud of. So I guess I am thankful for SA as well. 

Also thanks, I was a down today but this helped pull me out of it.


----------



## Blurred (Oct 16, 2008)

that was nice, thank you.


----------



## anxietygirl (Oct 7, 2008)

I enjoyed reading this, it gives me hope for the future


----------

